# Mexican wine



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

Good news for Mexico and for wine-drinking ex-pats:

From Mexico News Daily | Saturday, May 27, 2017

Mexican wineries submitted 18 wines to the Brussels World Wine Competition and came home with 18 medals, six of them gold.


- See more at: Mexican winemakers bring home 18 medals from international competition


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lmontgom said:


> Good news for Mexico and for wine-drinking ex-pats:
> 
> From Mexico News Daily | Saturday, May 27, 2017
> 
> Mexican wineries submitted 18 wines to the Brussels World Wine Competition and came home with 18 medals, six of them gold.


Good for Mexico. I'm not a wine connoisseur, even though I grew up near the Napa Valley-- I prefer beer-- but I'll have an occasional glass. Mexican wine has come a long way in the last 30 years, when they started with some swill from the Guadalupe Valley near Ensenada. Anything better was always imported from Spain or Chile. Now, not only is far better wine produced in Baja, but in other regions like Querétaro.
It would also be a great idea to get the Mexican olive oil industry off the ground. Perfect growing climate, increasing international demand, yet nearly all is imported from Italy or Spain.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexican wines have gone a long way but they are no bargain.. Frankly I do not see any reason to drink them..


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There is a 25% duty on imported wines while Mexican wines are subject to a 40% tax. All this before the 16% IVA.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not know right now but when I sold wine to Mexico, Spain and other Latin American wines did not have the same import duties as the wines from the rest of the world.. It is why wines from Chile and , Argentina and Spain were good values ..
Just saying that if I am going to buy wine here I am going to buy good values, Quality versus price, I really do not care why the price is what it is...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Mexican wines have gone a long way but they are no bargain.. Frankly I do not see any reason to drink them..


My favorite wine comes from Valle de Guadalupe in Baja, favorite because it is one of the cheapest wines on the shelf and it is very drinkable. Even my son-in-law, who is much more of a wine connoisseur than I, thinks it is okay.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not care for any of the Mexican low end wines.. just do not like them. I think some of the higher end can be nice but they are not good value .
The wines that win medals are not necessarily the one that I enjoy the most. Being French I want the wine to go nucely with food not overwhelm it and many of the wines that win competition stand out in blind tastings but are not what I am looking for for drinking with my meals..
I nver drink by itself.. I am not the one who enjoys a "nice glass of wine" by itself so they are not for me.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> Good for Mexico. I'm not a wine connoisseur, even though I grew up near the Napa Valley-- I prefer beer-- but I'll have an occasional glass. Mexican wine has come a long way in the last 30 years, when they started with some swill from the Guadalupe Valley near Ensenada. Anything better was always imported from Spain or Chile. Now, not only is far better wine produced in Baja, but in other regions like Querétaro.
> It would also be a great idea to get the Mexican olive oil industry off the ground. Perfect growing climate, increasing international demand, yet nearly all is imported from Italy or Spain.


I had no idea that Mexico produced olive oil! Now I'll look for it. If you give me some starting point, it might reduce my search. I am 100% committed to buying local and that means Mexican. Thanks for your response.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> There is a 25% duty on imported wines while Mexican wines are subject to a 40% tax. All this before the 16% IVA.


Does that mean Mexican wines are taxed at a 15% higher rate than imported wines? Pretty strange...I checked my Chedraui receipt. Both Mexican and Chilean wines were taxed at 26.50%. Beer, 16%. Maybe some tax was added into the price of the Mexican wine? I'll ask.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

citlali said:


> Mexican wines have gone a long way but they are no bargain.. Frankly I do not see any reason to drink them..


Do you know the wines that won in Brussels? I am interested in your reaction to the specific wines submitted to the contest.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

lmontgom said:


> Do you know the wines that won in Brussels? I am interested in your reaction to the specific wines submitted to the contest.


If you had read the story you would have seen the list.......


Mexican winemakers bring home 18 medals from international competition


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> If you had read the story you would have seen the list.......
> 
> 
> Mexican winemakers bring home 18 medals from international competition


I should have asked if you have tried the wines that won in Brussels. I am sure you knew the intent of my question.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Probably not the same vintage but I am familiar with some of those wines , I even know a couple of the winemakers..


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> My favorite wine comes from Valle de Guadalupe in Baja, favorite because it is one of the cheapest wines on the shelf and it is very drinkable. Even my son-in-law, who is much more of a wine connoisseur than I, thinks it is okay.


My favorite wine comes from Spain, in a 1 liter box, and costs about 40 pesos. It's called Don Simon. Wish they had the big boxes with a tap like I used to buy in the states.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Apparently Sam´s club has the tempranillo for 32 pesos according to google..I like Tempranillo too , you can find it in the Sangre de Torro from the Torres Spanish wines but it is more expensive than Don Simon


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> There is a 25% duty on imported wines while Mexican wines are subject to a 40% tax. All this before the 16% IVA.


I read something about that in the Tijuana paper last year, certainly a local issue since BC is the bulk producer of Mexican wine. The feds are putting domestic production at a disadvantage when common sense dictates it should be encouraged. Is it intentional? Also wondering why the Mexican olive oil industry is practically nonexistent despite excellent growing conditions and Spanish heritage.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

perropedorro said:


> I read something about that in the Tijuana paper last year, certainly a local issue since BC is the bulk producer of Mexican wine. The feds are putting domestic production at a disadvantage when common sense dictates it should be encouraged. Is it intentional?


I asked myself the same question. I suspect it may have to do with the overwhelming power of the major beer companies, Grupo Modelo and FEMSA. Due to government support since the early days with the intent to push people to abandon pulque for beer, the cervecerias grew into near-monopoly behemoths. If everyone suddenly decided that Mexican wine was the new "ïn" beverage, it could cut into their economic dominance in the liquor market. Keeping domestic wine costs up would help prevent that.

Just a guess.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Economics.. Spain did not encouraged actually I heard they banned growing olives as they did not want Mexico to produce olive oil that would compete against them.. They made wines for masses but they really did not encourage its production either..

The only place where I saw ancient olive trees planted by the friars as they came in is Tzintzuntzan , Michoacan. Those trees are magnificent and as they have bee treateed recently they escaped a certain death from a plague.. Thank God because they are something to see..
If you have not seen those trees they are worth a detour..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

As a bonus the wines in the story have aged since the article is over 2 years old...


----------

